# young rough collie bitch found ... Wirral



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

DogLost - Found: Sable And White Collie Rough Female


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Is there no news on this wee lass?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

no not yet, she hasn't been reported missing.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

poor thing still at the pound. how can anyone do such a thing when our breed has a brilliant rescue.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Poor wee soul. It makes you wonder if something has happened to the owner....can't bear to think that someone would deliberately have put her out on the street.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

aw just seen this and the comment that she has gone to a new home now.

hope she has a good home now.

dexter, yes the collie rescue is very good found out about them a few months back and think they do excellent work for the breed!


----------

